# Bettina Cramer-Mix - x 149



## Anonymus (20 Okt. 2012)




----------



## mario46anni (20 Okt. 2012)

Danke für betty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bennson (20 Okt. 2012)

Ich will sie wieder im ffs!! super Caps....einfach eine Traumfrau


----------



## Schneeball_05 (20 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die schöne Bettina. Schade, das sie so selten zu sehen ist.


----------



## ferschi (20 Okt. 2012)

sie ist echt eine schönheit


----------



## erazor1311 (22 Okt. 2012)

Echt Schade, dass man sie nicht mehr so oft im Fernsehen bewundern kann. Daher vielen Dank für den tollen Mix!


----------



## meisterrubie (22 Okt. 2012)

Anonymus schrieb:


>



Danke für die Betti, sie fehlt uns sehr. :thx:


----------



## solarmaster1 (23 Okt. 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten, als Bettina regelmässig geBlitzt hat.
Ciao
solarmaster1


----------



## noah (23 Okt. 2012)

Was macht die Gute eigentlich??? Man sieht sie ja kaum noch im Fernsehen!


----------



## helmutk (24 Okt. 2012)

ein äußerst erfreulicher anblick. vielen dank.


----------



## Mudonja25 (26 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## rronny2011 (27 Okt. 2012)

was für eine super Frau


----------



## hennes2 (28 Okt. 2012)

das waren noch zeiten, danke


----------



## ziggy42 (2 Nov. 2012)

Coole Sammlung! Danke.


----------



## thomas555 (2 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die Betti


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Nov. 2012)

Bettina ist eine hübsche Frau.


----------



## MarluX (2 Nov. 2012)

Danke! Sie ist eine Göttin!


----------



## Don76 (2 Nov. 2012)

Fanastischer Mix. Supergute Arbeit.


----------



## caterpillar (3 Nov. 2012)

Eine Frau mit Geschmack..die ihre Vorzuege zu betonen weiss...


----------



## Rhino2_UK (30 Apr. 2013)

Bettina is beautiful. There are some wonderful pics here, I especially like the ones where she is wearing boots. Thanks for posting


----------



## Rotbenzi (30 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die Bildschöne Bettina, wahrscheinlich die schönste Frau im Fernsehen in Deutschland


----------



## blackpaint (1 Mai 2013)

Danke für Betty


----------



## altea (19 Mai 2013)

Das Beste was es im deutschen Fernsehen je gegeben hat


----------



## sweetbibop (19 Mai 2013)

super mix danke schön dafür


----------



## LoveHeidi (19 Mai 2013)

hammer geile frau


----------



## HNimby (22 Mai 2013)

Eine schöne Erinnerung, Danke!


----------



## beatdabeast (22 Mai 2013)

kleine geile sau


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2013)

nette Caps


----------



## dirtysix (28 Juni 2013)

hamma,hamma!


----------



## dirtysix (28 Juni 2013)

hamma,hamma!cdv


----------



## moritz1608 (28 Juni 2013)

Betti.....absolut Klasse mit Rasse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

